# Dirt Jump Wheelset



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

OK guys - time for a new wheelset for the DOC - after spending 6 years freeriding and then dirtjumping on a pair of XT/Rynolites - the hubs are really packing it in and the hoops just cannot be straightened up

so what's it gonna be?

Atomlab seems to get the nod from most - I haven't had the best luck with their pedals, but that was some years ago

I want strong, I prefer welded to pinned, single-speed in the rear, 20mm up front - 32h? 36? build them up? get a built set? don't want to spend a fortune on a set that's gonna take some punishment - but want a set that's gonna last....

and yes, I did a search, just want some fresh opinions...

Cru? WCH? sound off....


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

I couldn't give you too much insight, but from what I know, the 32 vs. 36h is not a HUGE deal unless you are a big guy. I have a set of 36h Atomlab Pimp wheels laced to some G.I. hubs. I went 36h because I weigh about 210lbs.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Id say get a set of atomlab pimps.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

halos never bent mine

http://www.halo-rims.com/HaloNew/wheels.htm


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Arrow FRX rims are super strong, lace 'em up to a set of hubs to fit your budget.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I think the pinned issue isn't even a spoken beef anymore regarding Atomlab, no worries there.
If you have custom strung wheels, it's gonna cost ya' out the pocket more than likely, and the factory builts aren't that bad in this area these days...

Atomlab GI's are solid, the price is right on point, and size/profile is sweet. I've got a set and love them, but the rear is laced to an Eastern26 cassette SS hub, so I can't speak for the GI rear hub.
If you can afford, the Pimps or Pimplites with torque nips are off the wall, but near the price of a sweet custom with say Mavic 721's or something... the front hub won't matter much though honestly...

I like my Outlaws too, best deal on the market ATM for a wheelset, and convertible too, you can easily rock the rear as a 10mm bolton thru axle conversion, and the front as 20mm.

or, take a look at the TBC Revolutions, would be a sweet set right there, and just a bit more than the Outlaws and about the same as a GI dirt set.

lots of options, just depends on how heavy that coin in your pocket is....









or check my sig. if you're really on a budget, similar to Outlaws, but 32spoke, on 32mm Alex Supra BH rims, front is 20mm Axiom, rear is 10mm Thru-axle 9spd and I'd include a Saint axle that you can use as a 10mm bolt-on if you want.... no dents, there's a pic of one in one of my previous threads that I mounted up on the front of my 24" bike just for fun. I'd include a set of kenda nevegal and bg DH tires too... black spokes, silver brass nips, I'd sell cheap. sorry for the spam, just thought I'd offer...


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

I have Halo SAS wheels and you'd be hard pressed to hurt them but they are heavy.
20mm 36 front
QR 48 rear

If money were no object I'd get some Industry 9 wheels.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

zaefod said:


> If money were no object I'd get some Industry 9 wheels.


yeah, if money were no object! 
but they use aluminum spokes... don't want to speak too much as I've never used them, but not for me, at least on street/dj/park.... maybe they ride too harsh, and wouldn't take too many scrapes on cement ledges very well. Have to empty your pockets dishing out for replacement spokes... but yeah, if money were no object! 

but, talk to evil4bc, last I remember he rocks that metal on his ride and seems to dig it too...


----------



## gwarballs (Mar 11, 2007)

if money is a big deal...... then pricepoint.com has mavic ex325 on a quando 20m front and and xt rear for $145 ish.... its cheaper then wholesale..... 
those are just as strong as ryno lites maybe a little stronger


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

You can get the AtomLab TrailPimps for 250 on ebay fully built:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SET-Atomlab...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thats a sick deal, if I had the cash I would be all over that.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, there are lots of choices. Can't go wrong with Atomlab. Although, most of their rims are little heavy for my taste. I'm rockin Atomlab Aircorp hubs laced to Mavic 721s and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont know ive got afull gi wheel and its amazingly light mayb its jus me


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry to jack the thread but SATORI how are the outlaws. I saw em on sale for 250ish for a set. Seemed like a kick azz deal but I dont know how strong a rim they are. It either thoes or some sun mammoths laced to atomlab hubs, lemme know.


----------

